# 1/16 slash



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Im looking into getting a 1/16 slash brushed 4x4 for my son. This will be his first r/c and I dont want him (or me) to outgrow it. Are these top quality trucks out of the box? I cant seem to find anyone with these in stock, are they the best r/c ever made and everyone and their neighbor had to have one or are they junk so no one wants them in their shop in fear of the BBB shutting the doors? Thanks!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The 1/16th Traxxas cars are pretty nice but I think most people prefer the Mini-Revo to the Mini-Slash. The wider stance makes it more forgiving to drive.

Check out the Traxxas forums - there are loads of posts on these cars.


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, im sure its right in front of me but where is the Traxxas forum?


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Traxxas has their own forum on their site with categories and discussions on all of their vehicles.

I have a 1/16th scale Slash 4x4 brushless and it is a blast(and almost too fast to control consistently---I'll bet the brushless is alot more controlable)

Depending on what you want to do in the hobby maybe a 1/10th scale Slash 2wd is a great option---Fun,durable and most tracks have a racing class for them.

Later,

Mark


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

98whitelightnin said:


> Thanks, im sure its right in front of me but where is the Traxxas forum?


http://www.traxxas.com/forums/


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i would go for the 1/10 slash and be done with it.. you will spend the money on the 1/16 then see or want the 1/10 and it takes a good beating..


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link and the advise. I found a forum and have been reading up and several folks recommended a Rukkus or something. I dont believe it is the same level of quality as traxxas but it seems like a good starter for him. I just dont want to buy him a starter and then in a few months wish we would have gotten a traxxas.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I have seen the Rukkus at Hobbytown, it may be a good truck but it won't compare to the fun and durability you will get from a Traxxas product.

Later,

Mark


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

ok give him what 3 weeks after he buys a 1/16 ... he gone wish he got a 1/10 slash .. 

taking bets ... winner gets nothing lol ..


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, hes not quite 3 yet so I dont think he will get tired of it to fast but I might. I have been looking at so many different traxxas models lately I dont know what I want to get him. Do the 1/10 trucks have the half power setting like the mini slash and erevo? I like that feature because he has never really driven an r/c car like this before.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, the 1/10th scale Traxxas models do have the 50% power training mode.

I guess I wrongly assumed when you were talking about your son's first RC car that he was 8-10 or so. 

As far as a car for a 3 year old,I don't know---Probably a 1/10th scale Slash on training mode.

Later,

Mark


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

you can after setting the 50% power as MDB says.. can trim it also to lower throttle .. 

remember a 1/10 scale can only grow with him .. but what ever you do pick .. biggest thing to remember is ... fun fun fun when daddy takes the tbird away lol


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

How the motors on these trucks hold up, are they gonna last weeks or even months? Are the brushed motors better than the brushless? Does the brushless trucks have a training mode? I really appreciate all the help guys!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

How long the motors last depends on how they are driven.

If not mistreated, a Titan 12-turn would probably be fast enough for your 3-year old until he is a 4-year old (meaning it could last a year and still be usable). That said, it is highly unlikely that a 3-year old will not mistreat the motor, giving it throttle when stuck against an onstacle, or going from reverse to forward without lettting the truck stop. I would say that being in "training mode" will reduce the bad effects of these actions but not eliminate them altogether.

The advantage of the Titan here is that it is less expensive to replace (and will likely fail more gracefully) than a brushless motor.

The Traxxas Brushless ESC has a "training mode" but since the brushless is much more powerful than the brushed motor, it may not be slow enough for your son.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I too would vote to get a 1/10 slash and put it on training mode.


----------

